# hundred of Australian Orchid review magazines



## Hien (Oct 24, 2022)

Not sure where to post this , so I am going to post it here ,
This is the link to these magazines that you could look on line or down load .


https://archive.org/search.php?query=australian%20orchid%20review


hope you guys enjoy the magazines
you could even use the Icon Headphone to listen to the magazine.


----------



## Hien (Oct 24, 2022)

You could download the PDF to view and listen to the magazines off-line as well


----------



## emydura (Oct 25, 2022)

Thanks for that. This is fantastic. They are great magazines. I have been wanting to read that article by James Fang on rothschildianum breeding for a long time (the one with the roth on the cover). There it is for everyone to read.


----------



## Hien (Oct 25, 2022)

emydura said:


> Thanks for that. This is fantastic. They are great magazines. I have been wanting to read that article by James Fang on rothschildianum breeding for a long time (the one with the roth on the cover). There it is for everyone to read.


you are welcome, David ,
here is another set of "The Orchadian" magazines that you and everyone may be interested of



Internet Archive Search: the orchadian







Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free & Borrowable Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine







archive.org





I have to say that , again , the Digitizing sponsor : Atlas of Living Australia and the Contributor: Australasian Native Orchid Society are quite generous in making these available to the mass
(the previous set is also sponsored by Atlas of living Australia but contributed by State Botanical Collection, Royal Botanic Gardens Victoria)


----------



## Hien (Oct 25, 2022)

These slipper orchids' books are not downloadable , however you could still borrow and read on line , similar to borrowing from a library (it is quite convenient for people who do not want to drive to a library to borrow a book, or request a book from a headquarter library to be transferred to your local library to be picked up, everyone is on the "saving the planet from global warming" wagon now, gas price is also double of what it used to be as well)
1) Slipper orchids of Borneo by Phillip Cribb








Slipper orchids of Borneo : Cribb, Phillip : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


ix, 118 p., [1] p. of plates : 22 cm



archive.org




2) Tropical slipper orchids : Paphiopedilum and Phragmipedium species and hybrids








Tropical slipper orchids : Paphiopedilum and Phragmipedium species and hybrids : Koopowitz, Harold : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


411 p. : 28 cm



archive.org


----------



## Hien (Oct 25, 2022)

another slipper orchid book

3) The slipper orchids by Catherine Cash









The slipper orchids : Cash, Catherine : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


xi, 228 p. : 29 cm



archive.org


----------



## Hien (Oct 25, 2022)

and if you don't care for slippers (which is a funny thing to say, since you are reading this on the Slippertalk , they have 3 phalaenopsis books for you .

1) the 1st one is for the scientists , or should I say the phalaenopsis geeks, I am sure some of you would love this book








Phalaenopsis : a monograph : Christenson, Eric A., 1956- : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Includes bibliographical references (p. 294-320) and index



archive.org





2) the second one is for the rest of us , the mere mortal phalaenopsis crowd , FYI, I absolutely love this book








Moth orchids : the complete guide to Phalaenopsis : Frowine, Steven A : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


204 p. : 27 cm



archive.org





3) the 3rd is for the brown thumb phalaenopsis personality that occupies our bodies from time to time








Beginners guide to growing phalaenopsis orchids : Gordon, Bob, 1929- : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Includes index



archive.org


----------



## Hien (Oct 25, 2022)

did I hear you say that you don't care for Phalaenopsis either ?
then , maybe a dendrobium would make you happy? 

1) Dendrobium and its relatives by Bill Lavarack








Dendrobium and its relatives : Lavarack, P. S. (Peter S.) : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Includes bibliographical references (p. 277-280) and indexes



archive.org





2) Orchids of Borneo vol 3, Dendrobium, dendrochilum and others by J.J. Wood








Orchids of Borneo. Vol. 3, Dendrobium, Dendrochilum and others : Wood, J. J : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


ix, 299 pages : 27 cm



archive.org


----------



## Hien (Oct 25, 2022)

I think if you drop these orchids , you won't be able to find them on the floor .
Kidding aside, I am in awe of Ms. Mary's accomplishment , these 2 books are thick , vol 1 is 505 pages, vol 2 is 676 pages.
I wonder if one of the author is the same lady , Mary from California, who sending out orchids that you order from Wenqing .

A compendium of miniature orchid species vol 1
by Ron Parsons & Mary E. Gerritsen








A compendium of miniature orchid species : Parsons, Ron, author : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


2 volumes : 32 cm



archive.org





A compendium of miniature orchid species vol 2
by Ron Parsons & Mary E. Gerritsen








A compendium of miniature orchid species : Parsons, Ron, author : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


2 volumes : 32 cm



archive.org


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 26, 2022)

thank-you


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 2, 2022)

These are amazing!! Thank you for posting.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 23, 2022)

Thanks Hien. 

Although I have most of these books (not the Australian Review), knowing these are available virtually is amazing! Thanks for letting us know about them.


----------

